# Carb adjustment



## pwoller (May 5, 2010)

I have a JD 214, it ran great when I bought it but when I got it home it wouldn't trottle up. I used the directions to adjust the carb, but I'm worried that I might have adjusted it too lean. Is this possible with these tractors? I am used to adjusting carbs for chainsaws, but this seemed a bit differant. Is there a concern with leaning them out too much? The directions dont seem to mention that but I want to be sure that I dont burn up this motor. Its the original 1 cylinder kohler. Any advise is appreciated.


----------



## HYDROGUARDIAN16 (Feb 14, 2007)

From experiences at work leaning an engine out to far causes it to overheat and shoot flames. I.E. Tecumseh HM80 Snow engine... I ran it to lean and the muffler turned red hot, I asked my boss why and he told me it was running to lean. If something is turning red it cant be healthy for the structure and who knows what may break. Here is the kohler service manual for that engine http://www.kohlerengines.com/onlinecatalog/pdf/tp_2379.pdf


----------



## pwoller (May 5, 2010)

Thanks for the info, that is very help full. Does the fact that it has a governor help in regards to adjusting the carb too lean? I drove it around today and I think I'm on the rich side anyways, just wondering.


----------

